# tree branch on power line



## debodun (Mar 21, 2015)

During a wind storm, a tree branch fell on the power line to my house. It isn't causing any problem yet, but it's bugging me just hanging there just out of reach and doing a split on the cable like an acrobat 20 feet up in the air. I called the electric company and was told they unless it's causing a problem, they won't respond. I guess they don't believe in preventive maintenance. They suggested that I hire a private electrician to remove it. Any suggestions (i.e. leave it alone, call an electrician and pay $$$ to have it removed, etc.)?


----------



## Temperance (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a similar problem a few years ago.  On windy days it would make my power go on and off, like a light switch.  When I told them that, the power company came out the very next day, removed it, and also cut back some other branches that they thought might cause future problems.  No charge for any of it.
Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2015)

I would let it be, should come down sooner or later..In my area, the power company trims the trees every spring to avoid future problems..


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2015)

That's BS. I think the power company is responsible for the wires from the pole to your meter. You have two choices; Call the police, or call the fire department as non emergencies. Normally, they will assess the situation and then alert the responsible party.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2015)

I mentioned it in church and a man there said he'd get it down. He came over the next week and had a long pole with what looked like a saw on it. He snatched it down pretty quickly and also sawed a few impinging twigs next to the power line. I also got someone else to take all the branches and twigs that came down over the winter. Things are looking up.


----------

